# Trek MT 60 quality?



## youngstrom (Aug 6, 2013)

I need to upgrade my 5 year old son's bike from a box store 14" junker and was looking at the Trek MT 60. I saw a few reviews from ~2009 that said the front fork is terrible and am wondering if anyone knows whether Trek has improved this bike over the last 4-5 year? I saw they also had a superfly 20 that looked interesting but the price starts getting pretty high. I've been watching CL but its been pretty barren in my neck of the woods...

Thanks


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

There is a lot of choices out there, depending on your budget/determination/mechanical ability. I built one from for my son, I have a friend that bought the Trek for his kid and they ride together as if there is no difference. To them one is red, one is blue.

We had tons of fun building my sons bike together, so that had value as well.

But from what I've seen the MT60 is good.

I did a great deal of CL searching for kids bikes. Try this for your area.
Q20 Hotrock Shred Makena Spark Contessa Scale Voltage MT60 CANYON Aggressor Flightline Raptor on SearchTempest


----------



## cjvdbeek (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought my 6-year-old son an MT60 back in September. It's a good quality bike and I have confidence that it was put together properly because it was assembled by real bike mechanics and not some Wal-mart employee. It is a bit on the heavy side and I don't think the fork is great. The grip shift is a bit tight and can be hard for small hands to figure out at first. The grips also weren't great and quickly ripped. I replaced them with some ODIs. But my son loves the bike and his riding has really improved since getting it. Plus he gets lots of attention on the trails and he loves that.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Let us know what you end up getting. I looked at that MT60 a little more. Looks like the seat-post and handlebars are steel. That gives some upgrades to play with.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

One of my daughters friends has a MT60 that I looked over. Frame looked fine quality but in addition to the steel SP and stem, it had solid steel crankarms that could probably withstand the sprint of a 600lbd gorilla. These were the dial-fit crank arms with two different sets of pedal holes to setup as different lengths.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

My 6-year-old has been riding his pretty hard for about a year and a half. The rear hub has a loud clunk in it when he starts pedaling. The dust wipes on the front fork don't stay down but he gets most of the travel out of the fork. Brakes work good and it shifts well. I'm happy with it. It is heavy but he can jump the thing and climb some fairly steep singletrack so I'd recommend it. I'm sure that I can get a couple more years out of it with my next kid.


----------



## merlinm (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had two of them. The bike is pretty much indestructible. Both of them in my case had very stiff forks giving less than in inch of effective travel. My biggest complaint with the bike is that the right side grip (with the gear shift) will wear out quickly and tend to fall off. Also if your child is small the shifter and shifter cable will likely need regular maintenance.


----------



## youngstrom (Aug 6, 2013)

Update: I stopped by a random bike store yesterday in Columbus, OH on the way taking the kids to the zoo. They had a bunch of used bikes (some were very used) and I found a Giant MTX 125 7 speed with a rigid front fork that was in pretty good shape for $80 so I jumped on it. My son seems really happy, it was considerably lighter than the hotrocks 20 that was next to it (guessing it was an older model) and the price was right. Now to get his riding skills improved to the point to be able to take him to the local trails...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

My son loves his but heavy as sin. Logjter than walmart bikes bit still. Got his used of CL for $20, pit a bb, chain and cables on it, going into season 3 now. I'm in the middle of rebuilding it now (started a thread a while back, few issues and got hurt at work so just now doing the build). Forks actually weren't bad, being they were "worn out" when I got the bike. I serviced them got them moving freely but not too free, and worn springs are perfect now. Bars, stem, seat post, tires, crankset, rear hub going to 8s cassette.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordohio (Sep 25, 2009)

youngstrom.. Which shop in Columbus was this? I'd be interested in checking them out


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't post pic from my phone, but look at my mt60 build thread. Shaved a ton of weight made a pretty nice bike outta it have less than $250 total in it (bike was $20 on CL over a year ago which helps lol.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngstrom (Aug 6, 2013)

Fordohio, I believe it was Northland Cycle and Fitness


----------

